# Gen 2 Clear Tails



## DLit (10 mo ago)

Hey guys I’ve been looking for ages and was wondering if there was anyone who made clear tail light lenses for the gen 2 cruze. Cant find any anywhere online. I was wondering since the reverse light part is clear, if the red shell was maybe behind a clear lense but have no clue. If you’ve seen any manufacturer or maybe know a small company that could that would be great🤙🏻


----------

